# Winter landscape from the harbor



## Dejjvid Photography (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi guys! I couldn't resist not to be a member here anymore, so I signed up today after seeing loads and loads of awesome pictures and delicious gear info 
Thought I'd contribute with a photo taken today to get things started.
Cheers guys!

Samsung EX1 at 6 seconds, ISO 80, f/6.7



Magic Winter by Dejjvid Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 9, 2013)

Dejjvid Photography said:


> Samsung EX1 at 6 seconds, ISO 80, f/6.7



Samsung?!? Hang him from the highest tree!


----------



## tjpumphrey (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't care what equipment you use to take your photos with. Winter is definitely my favorite season, especially when there's great snow to shoot and play in. Great shot!!! I can feel the chill in the air and smell the wood burning in the fireplaces.


----------



## Deonshook (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow..!! what a photography..!! this landscape is looking beautiful. Does it looks the same in reality..??
----------
hotel safes


----------



## weko (Jan 2, 2014)

Nice! We moved to Houston years ago from Grand Rapids for work and to avoid the cold weather, looks like I miss the cold winter there already!


----------



## tntwit (Jan 31, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Dejjvid Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Samsung EX1 at 6 seconds, ISO 80, f/6.7
> ...



Looking at his flckr page he also shoots with a 5DIII and a 24-105.

Some really beautiful shoots on there.


----------

